# 2014 S Drive Sport



## altima511 (Sep 9, 2014)

I have an S model and am not quite sure what the shift selection Ds is for. In this model does it act like a lower gear like in other cars? Is it really a more sporty drive and if so, what should I expect the feel to be like? The manual is kinda vague on this.

Thanks


----------



## altima511 (Sep 9, 2014)

Gonna answer my own question. 

Drive Sport mode makes the car accelerate faster by revving up the RPMs. The altima has a nice ride, but this mode makes it even more fun to drive. I also noticed a significant difference in the feel of shifting which is a little odd for me being that its a CVT. Even in Drive you can feel shifting a a little, however its a lot smoother. I also have a Murano, and you cannot feel a thing as the acceleration is totally smooth. Glad I have the Drive Sport and am very surprised the dealer never once had mentioned this feature.


----------



## RJ64 (Jul 23, 2017)

The service manual goes into more detail how it operates and why it acts like it's "shifting". I like it as well. Mine will "shift" 9 times and then you are at 100 mph. It keeps the engine rpms up in the higher HP band of the engine. That can be handy when trying to pass people.


----------

